# Collection After My First 6 Months



## Centropolis

I've just about coming up to the end of my first 6 months since I started getting into classical music. I apologize but this thread might be a bit boring to some of you. I just really want to share a few pictures of my collection as it stands now. I am very happy and enjoying the music very much (most of them anyway). I am glad that I started to get into classical music.

All these were purchased in various places (Amazon.ca, local used CD shops, Craigslist, charity shops) in the last 6 months.

I know there are tons of "holes" in this collection. Feel free to comment.


----------



## Centropolis

Two more images:


----------



## ahammel

I just got the Ashkenazy Mozart box. Good performances.

How's the Solti Bartók box?


----------



## PetrB

WOW. You are / were both very hungry and curious !


----------



## brotagonist

Hey, Centropolis! I was wondering what happened to you. Now I/we know  That's very, very impressive! It looks like you've been hitting up the thrift stores again, or else you won a lottery  That is a GRAND collection. Impeccable taste. You'll be busy with these gems for years. Those are albums for keeps! But I'd take a few of them off your hands


----------



## bigshot

That is "critical mass". You are probably getting a good lay for the land now.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

I've got the Karajan Beethoven Symphonies and the Ashkenazy Beethoven Sonatas. Looks like a good start there bud!


----------



## realdealblues

Yep, you've got a nice general overview now.

I'll make a couple suggestions for you. I can't see all the titles so excuse me if you already have a couple of these:

I didn't see a Mozart: Requiem recording which is one of his best works. Mozart: Piano Sonatas are also missing which are some of my favorite works from Mozart. I'm sure there are several you've heard and may not know it.

I only see Mendelssohn: Symphonies 3 & 4. Symphony 1 is one of my absolute favorites and 5 is very good as well so I might suggest getting a recording of all 5 symphonies.

I don't see any Saint-Saens: Symphony 3, Piano Concerto 2, Danse Macabre, Carvnival Of The Animals are all great stuff.

I see a couple Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos. I might suggest them all as well as maybe his symphonies or at least Symphony 2.

I don't see any Richard Strauss. His orchestral Works like Don Juan, Also Sprach Zarathustra, etc. I'd recommend getting the Rudolf Kempe box set. He was one of the best with Richard Strauss and they just re-released it on Warner Brothers.

You've got a couple Liszt CD's. If you like Liszt, you might like to get the Hungarian Rhapsodies. You've probably heard the end of Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 before.


----------



## Centropolis

ahammel said:


> How's the Solti Bartók box?


I've only listened to the first CD and it's quite good. The Solti box is supposed to be one of the better Bartok boxes you can get.


----------



## Centropolis

brotagonist said:


> Hey, Centropolis! I was wondering what happened to you. Now I/we know  That's very, very impressive! It looks like you've been hitting up the thrift stores again, or else you won a lottery  That is a GRAND collection. Impeccable taste. You'll be busy with these gems for years. Those are albums for keeps! But I'd take a few of them off your hands


I didn't go missing.....I've been on here almost everyday reading and learning.

Unfortunately, I didn't win the lottery. Just spending good money on CDs. Now I have to spend good time listening to all of them. You might have noticed my Debussy box is still shrink wrapped. haha


----------



## Centropolis

bigshot said:


> That is "critical mass". You are probably getting a good lay for the land now.


As a beginner, I tried to spread my collection over all periods. But this method may not be the smartest. To be honest, I know a lot of you who are more experienced, spend the time to compare and listen to different versions before buying. I mostly buy base on comments by majority of people, and online/book reviews.

There are a lot of holes in my collection and a few duds for sure but I think even the cheapest "best of" CDs give me something enjoyable and get a feel for the composer.


----------



## Centropolis

realdealblues said:


> Yep, you've got a nice general overview now.
> 
> I'll make a couple suggestions for you. I can't see all the titles so excuse me if you already have a couple of these:
> 
> I didn't see a Mozart: Requiem recording which is one of his best works. Mozart: Piano Sonatas are also missing which are some of my favorite works from Mozart. I'm sure there are several you've heard and may not know it.
> 
> I only see Mendelssohn: Symphonies 3 & 4. Symphony 1 is one of my absolute favorites and 5 is very good as well so I might suggest getting a recording of all 5 symphonies.
> 
> I don't see any Saint-Saens: Symphony 3, Piano Concerto 2, Danse Macabre, Carvnival Of The Animals are all great stuff.
> 
> I see a couple Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos. I might suggest them all as well as maybe his symphonies or at least Symphony 2.
> 
> I don't see any Richard Strauss. His orchestral Works like Don Juan, Also Sprach Zarathustra, etc. I'd recommend getting the Rudolf Kempe box set. He was one of the best with Richard Strauss and they just re-released it on Warner Brothers.
> 
> You've got a couple Liszt CD's. If you like Liszt, you might like to get the Hungarian Rhapsodies. You've probably heard the end of Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 before.


Regarding Mozart piano sonatas, I have the Mitsuko Uchida on my Wish List for a while now. Just waiting for the price to come down. (Sometimes, I really don't know what I am waiting for...it's not like I am going to come across Amazon selling it for $18 one day.) As for Requiem, so far I've been staying away from anything that has vocals because I find myself not enjoying them as much. But I am sure things will change once I move in that direction one day. But Mozart piano sonatas are definitely on my list.

I also have the DG Mendelssohn/Abbado box with 5 sym and 7 overtures on my Wish List. Again, waiting for a price drop.

I do have all 4 Rachmaninov piano concertos by Lungansky (brownish box on top of Ravel's Greatest Hits). I really enjoy them. I did order his symphonies box but the order was cancelled by the seller as their pre-shipment inspection didn't pass.

The R. Strauss Warner box looks interesting (and cheap). I am thinking of pre-ordering it right now.

I have a love-hate with Lizst. I love a couple of the piece I have on the two CDs I have but then I would listen to one and asked myself...."what the **** was that?"

One composer I am really interested in expanding on is Haydn. But he wrote so many pieces of everything that his boxsets are quite expensive from a dollar amount point of view (not price per CD). I think I need to do more resarch and maybe getting a set that's just his "best of piano sonatas" or "Best of string quartets" instead of complete of this and that.


----------



## realdealblues

Centropolis said:


> Regarding Mozart piano sonatas, I have the Mitsuko Uchida on my Wish List for a while now. Just waiting for the price to come down.


If price is a concern get the Andras Schiff or Klara Wurtz. Both are $20 or less and I still feel both are far better than Uchida.



Centropolis said:


> As for Requiem, so far I've been staying away from anything that has vocals because I find myself not enjoying them as much. But I am sure things will change once I move in that direction one day.


I have friends who HATE vocal works. Mozart's Requiem is the ONLY one they will all listen too. If you give it a try I believe you will not be bored or disinterested.



Centropolis said:


> One composer I am really interested in expanding on is Haydn. But he wrote so many pieces of everything that his boxsets are quite expensive from a dollar amount point of view (not price per CD). I think I need to do more resarch and maybe getting a set that's just his "best of piano sonatas" or "Best of string quartets" instead of complete of this and that.


While I do have many complete sets, I often find I could live with only a few recordings of large bodies of work. Example: Bach's Organ Works. I have several complete sets but 90% of the time I'm happy with the 3CD set from Karl Richter. I do the same thing with many other composers including Haydn. Get a 2 or 3 CD Set of his more popular Piano Sonatas or String Quartets and go from there. There are inexpensive 1 or 2 CD sets that are very well done. Alfred Brendel, Sviatoslav Richter and Glenn Gould all have recordings of a few Haydn Piano Sonatas. Good for getting your feet wet and if you really really like them then pick up a complete set someday. There is a Decca 2CD set of Haydn String Quartets from the Takacs Quartet which would be a good intro as well.


----------



## bigshot

The thing about Haydn's symphonies is that there are an awful lot of them. But they are consistent, it's not like there are bad ones. I have three complete Haydn symphony boxes and a couple of dozen individual and smaller sets and I still would buy more. Haydn's symphonies as a group are second only to Beethoven in importance to me.


----------



## Aramis

Ashkenazy's Chopin and Barenboim's Beethoven are two things that I think you should replace as soon as you can. Both are baits that newcomers keep swallowing because the labels and names are recognized as famous and "safe".


----------



## Centropolis

Aramis said:


> Ashkenazy's Chopin and Barenboim's Beethoven are two things that I think you should replace as soon as you can. Both are baits that newcomers keep swallowing because the labels and names are recognized as famous and "safe".


The Chopin 5 CD box I bought was one of the first boxsets I bought in the beginning. It was about $3 a CD so I took the chance. It's seems to be pretty decent to my newbie ears. This was going to be my only Chopin purchase anyway. I will see in the future when I learn to appreciate more, whether I should get a different set.

As for Barenboim's Beethoven symphonies, I listened to his 5th and I really liked the slower intro....for whatever reason. It was only $17 for the whole set so I just bought the set. On the other hand, the Klieber 5th/7th CD that everyone has, has this clicking noise that is so damn weird that I didn't buy it myself.


----------



## Centropolis

bigshot said:


> The thing about Haydn's symphonies is that there are an awful lot of them. But they are consistent, it's not like there are bad ones. I have three complete Haydn symphony boxes and a couple of dozen individual and smaller sets and I still would buy more. Haydn's symphonies as a group are second only to Beethoven in importance to me.


Yeah, I know someone will yell at me but I STILL did not buy the Davies set yet for $25. haha

There was a couple of times that I was just going to buy a set of London Symphonies and that's it. I already have a set of Paris Symphonies I bought for $3 in the beginning.


----------



## bigshot

I'll yell at you because I've been listening to it and it is damn good.


----------



## KenOC

Centropolis said:


> Yeah, I know someone will yell at me but I STILL did not buy the Davies set yet for $25. haha.


Far be it from me to yell at you! I might snicker however, since the Davies box is now $65...


----------



## AndorFoldes

Nice collection! I suppose you must like Ashkenazy? 

So what are your favourites and least favourites?


----------



## Centropolis

AndorFoldes said:


> Nice collection! I suppose you must like Ashkenazy?
> 
> So what are your favourites and least favourites?


Actually, I bought both of those bigger Ashkenazy boxsets (Mozart concertos and Beethoven sonatas) near the beginning of my journey. I didn't have much preference for a performer. The Beethoven 10-CD box was only $3 for the whole box! The charity shop sells all CDs at $3, it didn't matter if it was a single or double or in this case 10-CD set.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

A good start .... there's quite a few of these I'd like to have a listen to. 

I like looking through other people's CD collections and am still disappointed that so few people take the time to glance along my shelves when they visit. Guess its what is (mythically) called English Politeness (or just plain apathy?)

However ..... I can't work out your filing system. You DO have a filing system, surely :lol:


----------



## Centropolis

Headphone Hermit said:


> However ..... I can't work out your filing system. You DO have a filing system, surely :lol:


I only put them in stacks like that for the pictures. I don't store them like that. But the "filing system" for the pictures was supposed to be kind of the periods, give or take.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

The question I have is how much of that collection have you listened to? I hope all of it.


----------



## Centropolis

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> The question I have is how much of that collection have you listened to? I hope all of it.


Nope not all of it. I've PLAYED about 50% of the discs....actually listening to them without multitasking....maybe only 20%. I know it's sad.

But I am catching up. It's hard for me to just sit there without doing anything else. Cleaning up my room, eating....reading TC.


----------



## apricissimus

Centropolis said:


> Nope not all of it. I've PLAYED about 50% of the discs....actually listening to them without multitasking....maybe only 20%. I know it's sad.
> 
> But I am catching up. It's hard for me to just sit there without doing anything else. Cleaning up my room, eating....reading TC.


I recently started doing jigsaw puzzles as a fairly mindless thing to do while listening to music. I just put my brain in first gear and go. Sometimes I get distracted by the music, which is just fine.


----------



## Centropolis

apricissimus said:


> I recently started doing jigsaw puzzles as a fairly mindless thing to do while listening to music. I just put my brain in first gear and go. Sometimes I get distracted by the music, which is just fine.


Yes I better think of a better strategy before I turn into a collector only and not spending the time to enjoy the music.


----------



## Centropolis

Okay, I've just spent over $100 on CDs tonight. I am going to stop for a few months and listen to most of it before purchasing again. Someone please help stop me! (I've said just above that I didn't just want to be a collector. I am turning into one as we speak.)


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Nice additions...I have that set of complete Prokofiev Concerti played by Ashkenazy. I've never heard a recording of the 2nd or 3rd that can match. Kissin comes close, but no cigar. Good job.


----------



## Centropolis

I want to ask you experts for some advice on Berg, Webern and Schoenberg. Is there a small CD set (2 or 3 CDs) that have a "best of" type by these 3 composers? Any recommendations?

Something like this? Good? http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B001HAWUKA?...veASIN=B001HAWUKA&creative=374929&camp=211189


----------



## dgee

This might be a good start on the orchestra front:


----------



## Mahlerian

As much as I generally don't care for Rattle, this is a good disc that makes the connections between Schoenberg and Richard Strauss a lot clearer than the original version of the Chamber Symphony.

I've never heard any of the recordings in that Sinopoli set, so I can't vouch for their quality.


----------



## bigshot

My experience is that Sinopoli is an excellent conductor in a league above Rattle. I don't know about this particular piece though.


----------



## Mahlerian

bigshot said:


> My experience is that Sinopoli is an excellent conductor in a league above Rattle. I don't know about this particular piece though.


In general I'd agree (not thinking very highly of Rattle myself), but the Schoenberg Chamber Symphony is usually recorded in its original version for reduced forces (chamber orchestra), and many find this to sound quite odd and "difficult". When couched in the lushness of a full Late Romantic orchestra, the music actually sounds more familiar, and very much like Richard Strauss.

The other thing is that orchestral or vocal recordings of Schoenberg made before the 70s or so tend to have very spotty playing, because musicians really didn't get what they were supposed to be doing.


----------



## quack

Centropolis said:


> I want to ask you experts for some advice on Berg, Webern and Schoenberg. Is there a small CD set (2 or 3 CDs) that have a "best of" type by these 3 composers? Any recommendations?
> 
> Something like this? Good? http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B001HAWUKA?...veASIN=B001HAWUKA&creative=374929&camp=211189


I certainly wouldn't say i'm an expert but I like this set a lot. Sinopoli is probably one of my favourite conductors, particularly in the operatic repertoire and I think he does very well at this kind of music too, a lot of it is vocal anyway. Perhaps he over-romanticises it too much for some ears but as with the Rattle disc tying it into the earlier music and not making it sound out of this world and new is probably the best way to make it appreciated. You may want a more characterful reading of some pieces like the Berg violin concerto though.


----------



## Centropolis

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

I haven't decided on Schoenberg, Webern and Berg yet but I ordered these two today. I REALLY need to slow down my spending.


----------



## Oscarf

Centropolis said:


> I want to ask you experts for some advice on Berg, Webern and Schoenberg. Is there a small CD set (2 or 3 CDs) that have a "best of" type by these 3 composers? Any recommendations?
> 
> Something like this? Good? http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B001HAWUKA?...veASIN=B001HAWUKA&creative=374929&camp=211189


You can try this one http://www.amazon.ca/Second-Viennes...sr=1-1&keywords=rattle+second+viennese+school not so small at 5 CDs but it is a quite comprehensive view of the 2nd Viennese school (and I love the Gurrelieder)


----------



## Guest

Good grief, all that in 6 months! You got lots of listening time??!!


----------



## Vaneyes

No response in a year, so maybe we're to infer that OPie *did* cut down on his spending.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The OP 'Centropolis' has continued to post about his collection, though, just not here...

http://http://www.talkclassical.com/34919-you-actively-exanding-your-2.html?highlight=#post756810


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> The OP 'Centropolis' has continued to post about his collection, though, just not here...
> 
> http://http://www.talkclassical.com/34919-you-actively-exanding-your-2.html?highlight=#post756810


Getting "Server Not Found".


----------



## Centropolis

Wow....I thought this thread was dead. Sorry for being missing in action. 

I have slowed down quite a bit last few months. I already posted this pic on another thread but...this is what my collection looks like now.


----------



## Guest

Where can I submit my loan application to the OP?


----------



## Markbridge

Centropolis said:


> View attachment 62492


Wow! I've been collecting CDs since the day they were first released, and I have to say, you probably have about a third of what I have. And it's only been a year and a half! I'm impressed! :tiphat:


----------



## Centropolis

Well, it would be more impressive if I had the time to listened too all of them.  haha

This just means that I've spent more time buying them than listening to them.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

At least you now have them to listen to. Nice collection!


----------



## Albert7

Great collection, centropolis! And thanks for coming onto TinyChat with us too.


----------



## gHeadphone

Wow, ive only started about 6 months ago and i thought i had spent a lot of money, looks like i have a bit to go!


----------



## pentaquine

wow that's a heck of collection. I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum, buying discs very cautiously. I only have maybe 1 tenth of your collection, and I'm regretting some of them already.


----------

